# Rockingham meet



## T7 BNW

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to introduce my self on the forum. I met alot of the members today at the Rockingham meet. I am Adam TTR's mate who just bought a 225 TTC.

Just wanted to say thanks for every ones help and it was great to meet all of you. Big thanks to Wak for all his help, shame our drive home was spoilt by all the traffic, and a big thanks to "Was" for his spare lightbulb!

For those i didnt meet belows a few pics of my car and some specs.

Stage 2 ramap (We think its about a stage 2)
Koni Shocks
After Market Turbo intake pipe
Milltek Exhust system
Forge Dump valve
Personalised number plate to follow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice metting you also  
As for being Adams mate look on the bright side things can only get better :wink: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT

I think it is really nice Adam has a mate now :roll:

Good to meet you too.


----------



## Adam RRS

Oiiiiiiiiii

:lol: :lol:

They love me really Ben!! Its all an act


----------



## rustyintegrale

Who's Adam? :-|

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Adam is the person who wrote a message before you. Hes the person who has got me into the scene! Not sure wether to thank him or to beat him! I know my bank manager wants to beat him!

He drives the car with the number plate K444NER. He came third in yesterdays concourse!


----------



## Adam RRS

Ben Rustyintegrale is the guy we sat with on the sofa at the Marriott, he knows who I am


----------



## Naresh

So Ben - you're the mystery buyer of the car Adam was after? - It all falls into place now.  Those cars look very similar though unique in their own way. Kind of reminds me of Michael Knight's evil twin brother Garth in Knight Rider!!  :lol:


















Some of you youngsters may need to look him up! :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS

LOL

I wont need to look it up... Michael Knight was my idol....

Which one is my TT tho? Kitt or Karr?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Adam TTR said:


> LOL
> 
> I wont need to look it up... Michael Knight was my idol....
> 
> Which one is my TT tho? Kitt or Karr?


I thought that yours was the kit car :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh

Adam TTR said:


> LOL
> 
> I wont need to look it up... Michael Knight was my idol....
> 
> Which one is my TT tho? Kitt or Karr?


Adam, let me fit one of those LED scanners on your and your can be K.I.T.T

You need an evil twin with a gotee who drives a truck to play Garth! :lol:


----------



## TTitan

Was Garth played by George Michael (... there is a similarity??)

Welcome Ben to the forum. You will get no slack here -- so give none as well.

TTitan (jim)


----------

